# Blue Ridge Results



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Any News???


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

I don't much info except that they have 6 dogs going to the last series in the derby and again I am sorry I don't know which 6 dogs are left.

In the open there are about 20 dogs left to run in the morning.....its a very tuff Quad.....

I will update tomorrow as I get more info.
________
American Idol Advice


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

DERBY RESULTS

1ST- #7 Lincoln- H/Alan Pleasant- O/ Nancy Campbell
2nd- #11 Dozer - H/ Hugh Arthur - O/ James Dean
3rd - #24 PC - H/Alan Pleasant - O/ Marion Stroud-Swingle

No 4th place or jams awarded

OPEN CALLBACKS TO THE WATER BLIND

1,4,5,6,8,12,18,20,22,23,24,28,35,40,45,52,53,57,58,59,61,62,65,68,71,72

26 total


AMATEUR CALLBACK TO THE WATER BLIND

4,6,8,12,14,18,25,26,28,32,34,36,37,39,40,41,43,44

18 total
________
Starcraft Ii Replays


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks, Brenda!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Congratulations to Nancy Campbell on the Derby win.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Brian Cockfield said:


> Congratulations to Nancy Campbell on the Derby win.


Lincoln is a really nice dog...and handsome too.

Congratulations Nancy!

Jeff


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congrats to James Dean on the 2nd place in the Derby!

M


----------



## Canman (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks Miram. This now gives Dozer 31 points with a couple of trials left to go.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Would anyone who was there that saw or ran the Derby care comment on the tests?

kg


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Canman said:


> Thanks Miram. This now gives Dozer 31 points with a couple of trials left to go.


There's another Dozer out there.


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Congratulations to James and Dozer!!! Keep it going!!!


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Team Ledford wins Open!!

Congratulations to Jason Baker and Eno Run Jake for their Open WIN.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

AMATEUR RESULTS

1ST - #4- ROUGH-O-GARY UNGER & ELIZABETH DIXON/ H-GARY
2ND - #36 -DARLA- O/H - BRECK CAMPBELL
3RD - #37 - TALON - O/H - BOB WILLOW
4TH - #8 - NELLIE - O-KEN NEIL & BRENDA LITTLE/ H-KEN

RJ- #14 DOTTIE - O/H- DICK COOK

JAMS- 28,41,44,25,6



OPEN RESULTS

1ST - #4- JAKE-H/JASON BAKER-O/TOMMY PARRISH
2ND - #53 - COLE- H/ALAN PLEASANT- O/BETSY MADDEN
3RD - #71 - DRAKE - H/HUGH ARTHUR - O/CORINNE THOMPSON
4TH - #65 - FURRBY - H/JEFF STONEMAN - O/SHERRY GREGORY

RJ - #45 JOCK- H/ALAN PLEASANT - O/MARION STROUD-SWINGLE

JAMS - SORRY DON'T HAVE THEM
________
Magic flight


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Brenda said:


> AMATEUR RESULTS
> 
> 1ST - #4- ROUGH-O-GARY UNGER & ELIZABETH DIXON/ H-GARY


Congrats to Rough, Gary & Liz! 

Eve's babies had a great weekend with Rough Winning this am, and Cori winning the open at Mississippi Valley! Emily & Steve are probably celebrating right now!


----------



## jamen (Mar 27, 2004)

""Team Ledford wins Open!! 

Congratulations to Jason Baker and Eno Run Jake for their Open WIN.""

Way to go Jason! 8) 

Jeff


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

We definitely are celebrating the success of Eve's babies this weekend! Way to go, Rough and Gary! Rough was already on the Purina list for Amateur points. This should move him a ways up! Congratulations!


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Jeff, Check your messages!


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

*BRRC*

Congratulations to Betsy Madden and her young dog Cole! An Open 2nd is awesome.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Brenda said:


> DERBY RESULTS
> 
> 1ST- #7 Lincoln- H/Alan Pleasant- O/ Nancy Campbell


Please excuse me for my ignorance, but what is Lincoln's reg. name?


----------



## MAJohnson (Dec 2, 2004)

Rough's gotta be pretty close to being qualified for the Nat Am right?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

#7 LINCOLN FULL NAME IS ..... A SHADOW OF ABE
________
Glass pipe pictures


----------



## TNDUCKHUNTER (Jul 6, 2005)

*Cole*

Congrats to Betsy Madden new owner of Thunder Creek's Disco Man placing second in the open Handler Alan Pleasant - he was a joy to once own - and run - many more to come for sure.

He is something special take care of him.

David Walker


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Brenda said:


> #7 LINCOLN FULL NAME IS ..... A SHADOW OF ABE


 Thanks!


----------

